# Northern Ohio Fly Tying Expo



## .RiverRat (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wanted to let all you fly flingers know that North Coast Fly Fishers is hosting their annual Northern Ohio Fly Tying Expo from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. on January 10, 2009 at Athletic Center, Building "Y" at Lakeland Community College in Kirtland, Ohio.

Details on vendors and seminars are on the Expo website at www.expo2009.ncff.net If you have questions just follow the e-mail link on the website.

Joe Valencic, aka .RiverRat
Expo Chairman


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

I am definitely there sounds awesome.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

checked the link...so wait, if i just wanna look, i still have to pay to get in?


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

I live in Willoughby so it's really close. I'll be there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be there making furled leaders. Stop in and say hi.
Brad


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd be interested in going to this, just to meet you Joe, since we haven't met yet. I wonder if Mikey is going? I'm gonna have to call him.

Janus are you going?

I want to meet Brad too.

J.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

jkurtz7 said:


> I'd be interested in going to this, just to meet you Joe, since we haven't met yet. I wonder if Mikey is going? I'm gonna have to call him.
> 
> Janus are you going?
> 
> ...


You want to go just to meet Joe? You poor misguided soul. Stop by my area and I'll let you spin up a couple of leaders.

Brad


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

BradS said:


> You want to go just to meet Joe? You poor misguided soul. Stop by my area and I'll let you spin up a couple of leaders.
> 
> Brad


I would really like to see how they are actually made, all the directions I've seen on the net just don't make sense to me. I'm gonna have to get some ultralight leaders from you here soon too. 

J.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll be there. its not bad.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll be there...drunk wearing a squarepants spongebob costume hopefully you'll be able to find me.Did I say that backwards?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be there wearing my FAOL (fly anglers on line) cap & probably working in the Fly Reel Dots booth.
Jeremy...give me until this weekend to reach Jerry & call me. I may have to leave real early to help him set up, but you're welcome to ride along.
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> I'll be there wearing my FAOL (fly anglers on line) cap & probably working in the Fly Reel Dots booth.
> Jeremy...give me until this weekend to reach Jerry & call me. I may have to leave real early to help him set up, but you're welcome to ride along.
> Mike


Mikey, if I ride up with you then I don't care if we leave really early. I'll even help set up. I want to be there all day though, I have lots of people to meet (members on my forum) and pics to take.

J.


----------



## .RiverRat (Mar 27, 2008)

For a minute there I thought I was on the FAOL Forum.  Glad to hear so many of you will be there. The seminars are worth the price of admission alone. Joe Cornwall's presentation on smallies is fantastic. he did this presentation for NCFF, and everyone was in awe at the amount of knowledge that Joe has on smallies. His book is also worth having in your library.

I've posted a PDF file floor plan on the website that you can print out to see where the vendors will be at, and where the tiers will be. Good to have in your hip pocket.

We will also have a silent auction for two fly boxes of flies from the 2008 show. There are flies by some world class tiers, and I was lucky enough to get them last year for a paltry $50. Very collectible.

Look me up. I'll be walking around acting as MC all day and making announcements. Should be a lot of fun.

Joe


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jkurtz7 said:


> Mikey, if I ride up with you then I don't care if we leave really early. I'll even help set up. I want to be there all day though, I have lots of people to meet (members on my forum) and pics to take.
> 
> J.


When I go to a show, I ALWAYS stay all day! If nothing else, I can drive Joe & Jerry Drake nuts!!!
Mike


----------



## .RiverRat (Mar 27, 2008)

flyman said:


> checked the link...so wait, if i just wanna look, i still have to pay to get in?


Unfortunately that's the way this show is set up. If you want to play, you have to pay. It's a nice playground, so be sure to bring a few bucks. There are ALWAYS deals at this show that you won't find anywhere else. Eggman Flies always has loose pack Targus hooks (made in the Tiemco factory) for 1/2 the price of Tiemco hooks. I've been using these for 5 years and keep buying them from him every year. He only sells them at shows, as he has a regular job.

Joe


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

.RiverRat said:


> Unfortunately that's the way this show is set up. If you want to play, you have to pay. It's a nice playground, so be sure to bring a few bucks. There are ALWAYS deals at this show that you won't find anywhere else. Eggman Flies always has loose pack Targus hooks (made in the Tiemco factory) for 1/2 the price of Tiemco hooks. I've been using these for 5 years and keep buying them from him every year. He only sells them at shows, as he has a regular job.
> 
> Joe


Definitely, as Joe says, some great buys, but more than that, great PEOPLE! It's an opportunity to see old friends, make new ones, & learn a lot from some VERY sharing fly fishers. It is a show well worth attending. Please stop by the Fly Reel Dots booth & say hi to Jerry & me.
Mike


----------

